# Should I care about cancellation rate? I will never get to Gold.



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

I dont drive often especially now though I have the last 2 days this week and racked up a low acceptance rate. Years back remember getting threatening messages from Uber or Lyft though they stopped because I can only do what is economically smart. Since starting driving again I was working on Uber pro though with this virus and there constantly being a surge I cant take a call 1-2 cities over. I had to let at least 10 trips go because they were 12 miles away? Then I get a call less than a mile perfect though I have to hit stop new request because it will just keep trying to give me the same calls. When done I turn the app back on and the same thing. we only had 2 cars in Albany NY most of the day and people I am picking up say they have long waits or try back hours later its just like Uber lotto if they get a car. 
My acceptance rate dropped to 29 percent though I would rather do 3 calls to 1 call 12 miles away and most trips today's have been essential and a few right to work at the hospital. I feel good about getting them to work though wondering if I have to worry about acceptance? Anything I can do to stop calls in different counties or just keep declining trips out of the city and let it be what it is.5 stars with 29 percent acceptance???


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Everything you thought you knew about doing this is different now. 
Uber says we get to retain whatever pro starus we have through the next period. I don't know what that means if you have none. 

I'm in a city about the same size with a similar driver shortage and have been pleasantly surprised by what happens when I take one of those 20 min pickups. Even if it's going nowhere, I'll get a stack even further out as soon as I pick up and that ones coming back to civilization after getting "no cars available" for an hour. They are so grateful that they really do follow through with their threat to tip in the app. 

You're getting a buck a mile up there, I think? Turn Lyft off and milk those long pu fees. 

What's really helping in this small market is sharing info with other drivers about tipper pax schedules and turning those trips into repeatable routes. Been working pretty well the last3 weeks, but we're all pro and can weed out booty calls and the rest of the bewildered to make sure we get the trips we want. 

We've got four sets of repeatable consecutive trips with tipping pax who work at residential psychiatric facilities, hospitals and groceries. It ran like a clock until yesterday when someone went to the airport instead of work and effed it. How dare they? We don't love them anymore. 

And this is absolutely the best time ever to work on building a private client base.


----------



## LilacFlowers (Mar 18, 2020)

The problem with cancellation rates is after you pick up the food, is the biggest problem. you have too many of those they will take it as being "Fraudulent" and if you accept deliveries than cancel them a lot even before you pick up the food, too many cancellations, they will stop offering you so many deliveries. I try to keep my acceptance rate up and only cancel before I pick up the food it I can't park, the restaurant is closed, the other day I had a flat tire. or too long of a wait. Yesterday I did cancel a delivery after i got the food, one drink from Starbucks, no food actually, after I arrived at their apartment and I set the timer because the code they gave me did not work. They said press 0 and put in the 4 numbers and it did not work. I tried 10 times. Kept saying "invalid". So I tried putting in their apt number and did not work at the gate, call box standing out there and I had a BUNDLE to go pick up and was getting upset. The voice mail was on when I called and I told them. They start texting arguing "the code works, I just tried it" instead of just coming down and getting their Starbucks. than they said "if that does not work put in the apt number" tried that already and didn't work, out there 10 minutes I said good bye and cancelled. uber was telling me I should have text that I was leaving the bag out side the outer door where I couldn't get in. sure, so they can vote me down because I was not going to stand out there in the heat for a hour with a five dollar pay out and be late for my next BUNDLE and be voted down for being late by the next 2. No, why do you have a cancel option and timer if the customer won't come down and you can't get in and they insist you get in with no further help but argue with you, or when you can't locate the customer if you don't want us to ever use it. They acted like I just didn't want to come up and take that moment, so untrue. the code did NOT work. I wonder when they will finally realize that. Maybe the idiot gave me the wrong code, a wrong number in the code but it did NOT work. Why not just come down. not every cancellation is "up to no good or fraud". and it's like wow, and than these people don't give detailed information, their dog is out and almost attacking. one lady her dog was ready to rip me to threads so I go back in my car and started to text her when she came out with a mad look, sure, your dog was barking and growling and almost jumping over your fence in your front yard where I have to walk to knock on your door and I will go right in, sure lady. so I don't get a vote down. sure. right a way. no problem. pun intended.


----------

